# new guy with question



## bbitter (Mar 10, 2008)

first off hey guys ive been visiting the site but never a member but i am now. i alos psoted this on the deer hunting forum so if you already read this sorry.

you guys know a ton of info and seem to be very helpfull. my question is i was looking at getting a heater body suit my buddy has one and says he loves during late season bowhunting. any of you guys have one or used?? i want some input on it before i buy it, but theres a sale on them right now ans want to buy it if i do during the sale. any input is appreciated.

Thanks and again hello


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've never heard of or seen them. If your buddy says their nice, I say go for it. Since they're on sale, you won't be out as much if you get them now and decide they're crap than if you'd wait 'til November to get them and decide they're crap. A heated suit would've really saved me alot of hand and body warmers and would've kept me out longer, too. I should look into one.


----------



## DiscipleOfTheRifle (Apr 4, 2008)

I've never been in one but I think they look dangerous. I just don't like the concept of climbing into a bag while standing on a little platform in a tree, in the cold and wind, in the dark. Not to mention you have to climb out too. I like the idea of being warm but I don't like being so confined. I hunt in tight cover in wisconsin and I glass constantley. Its the only reason I see any deer, from what i can tell those things have you completely bundled up. I dont like the idea of having to unzip and reach for a gun or bow either. If you arent strapped up by the time he hits bow range your pretty much toast. I've heard they are wonderful but I just dress light to the stand and then put all my heavey gear on once i get there. I'll even carry heavier boots. It works for me but I barely encounter below zero temps. Try one and see, maybe i'm wrong. Just dont fall.


----------

